

Net Losses: James Surowiecki on Net Neutrality (2006) - nickbauman
http://www.newyorker.com/archive/2006/03/20/060320ta_talk_surowiecki

======
nickbauman
In the opening paragraph, Surowiecki lays out what would have happened if the
phone system's early days did not require a Common Carriage clause. It's the
most compelling argument for regulating the Internet as a common carrier I've
ever read.

